# Australia Dec 2017 Advice?



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi. Just booked a cruise from Hong Kong to Sydney in Nov 2017, and looking to add a timeshare in Australia for visiting the Great Barrier Reef in early/mid December. Seeking advice!

At the moment I have II, though could (and have been considering) adding an RCI account. There seems to be very few resorts in II for this region...does RCI have more?

Suggestions?

Thanks




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wgaldred (Jun 8, 2016)

It might be worth looking at Dialanexchange. I think they started off in Australia so may have better availability.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 8, 2016)

Worldmark South Pacific and Wyndam Asia/Pacific each have a Resort in that area.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 10, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Worldmark South Pacific and Wyndam Asia/Pacific each have a Resort in that area.



Thanks. The resort looks like a good option, but reviews online state that they don't have any Internet in the units. I see one TripAdvisor report from June 2015 about this issue. Can this be true?

The last TUG review of this resort was Oct 2013 and says there was no internet in the unit (similar with a the next review from 2009). 

I sent the resort an email inquiry - let's hope they respond.


----------



## fayhaff (Dec 24, 2016)

Definitely DAE have the best Aus inventory. We got a 2 bed unit at the Coral Coast Resort in Palm Cove - just North of Cairns for a week last Easter and had a fantastic week. The (adult) kids did a 3 day live aboard dive trip before we arrived and then we did day trips to the rainforest, waterfalls and gorges, and a day out snorkelling on the outer reef from Port Douglas, and a day in the Daintree Reserve - all amazing!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2016)

Note that GBR is a long trip from the mainland.  If you are really wanting to dive and see the GBR you may want to consider a liveaboard.  Or stay in Hamilton Island area (south end of the GBR) where you are closer to the reefs.  

There are timeshares in Cairns and Brisbane.  There are not many near Sydney.  

I did stay at the worldmark in sydney last year, booked through Wyndham.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2016)

Envy...   Enjoy!  I don't have specifics about the Worldmark and Wyndham there, but way Worldmark works is that you have to pay for Internet access unless you buy from the developer.  Did the reviewer mean that there was no internet for free?  That is been the most common complaint for people exchanging into Worldmark.  I have no issue paying for it, it is part of what makes Worldmark MF relatively low.  I have been to Brisbane, Gold Coast, Whitsunday islands several times but I never had the desire to go to GBR from there. I am too chicken...


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 24, 2016)

I see these two all the time in II. 

  Location is great! Walk to a lovely beach area with many restaurants. Halfway between Cairns and Port Douglas. 

We stayed at the Worldmark in Cairns and it was not the best location. South of Cairns City. Nothing nearby. Far from most of the Barrier reef trips in Port  Douglas


*The Sebel Palm Cove Coral Coast*
Cairns, Queensland, Australia
*NPC*






The Sebel Palm Cove Coral Coast is a tropical paradise dotted with outdoor cafes, restaurants, bars, boutique shops, and convenience stores. Located between Cairns and Port Douglas, the club apartments are situated just a short stroll from a palm-fringed beach. This unspoiled spot lies parallel to the Great Barrier Reef and is within easy reach of the renowned Daintree rain forest and Atherton Tablelands.

*Coral Coast Resort Palm Cove, Accor Vacation Club Apartments*
Cairns, Queensland, Australia
*NPA*




Overall Rating

| 133 Member Reviews

Coral Coast Resort Palm Cove, Accor Vacation Club Apartments comprises 20 spacious apartments near the Great Barrier Reef, 30 minutes from Cairns. Located a short stroll from the beach, and close to the boutiques, bars, cafes, and restaurants of Palm Cove Village, this complex has swimming pools, a sports centre, tour desk, and gym, and offers easy access to a golf course. An airport shuttle is available.

NEW MEMBER RESORT


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 24, 2016)

VacationForever said:


> Envy...   Enjoy!  I don't have specifics about the Worldmark and Wyndham there, but way Worldmark works is that you have to pay for Internet access unless you buy from the developer.  Did the reviewer mean that there was no internet for free?  That is been the most common complaint for people exchanging into Worldmark.  I have no issue paying for it, it is part of what makes Worldmark MF relatively low.  I have been to Brisbane, Gold Coast, Whitsunday islands several times but I never had the desire to go to GBR from there. I am too chicken...



I contacted the Wyndham resort. They don't offer internet at all. Period.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colamedia (Dec 28, 2016)

December is hot and humid in December, tropical wet season. Also a slight concern early December is Schoolies, sort of Spring Break, it's more of an issue further south where there is better weather but there is a general increase of drinking teenagers celebrating end of school everywhere (drinking age is 18 years) If your cruise is a repositioning cruise is to get the ship available for the start of the Australian school holidays season.

Australia doesn't have a well established timeshare system. The 2 big ones are Worldmark/Wyndham (through RCI) and Accor (through II) almost anything else will be 'cheap and cheerful'. The Reef is a long way out from Cairns, even the big snorkeling day trips leave from Port Douglas north of Cairns where the Reef is closer to the coastline. Port Douglas and Palm Cove are well worth considering. 
Avoid staying at Worldmark/Wyndham Trinity Links, it is so far out of Cairns it's not covered by most 'the tour will pick you up from your accommodation'. It's also mainly privately owned condos, so minimal services (this is probably the no internet one?), no nearby food etc.

It is the wet season around Cairns, so tropical storms every afternoon are normal in December, usually just a big downpour then stop, (like Florida) but occasionally a big storm/cyclone (hurricane) will occur (like Florida)


----------



## Judy (Jun 29, 2017)

Several years ago we stayed at Worldmark Trinity Links in Cairns.  We enjoyed it (I think my review is on TUG), but it was definitely not a gateway to the Great Barrier Reef, nor was it near any beaches.  To see and dive the Great Barrier Reef without staying on a liveaboard, we took a cruise on the Captain Cook Reef Endeavor.  We loved it!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 29, 2017)

Quicksilver is another way out of Port Douglas, but it is like a really big cattle car.  Live aboard was awesome,  We used Mike Ball.  We were there during Minke Whale season, that saw awesome too, to see whales underwater.

https://www.quicksilver-cruises.com/index.php

http://www.mikeball.com/


----------



## PClapham (Aug 15, 2017)

I just checked with DAE- they have only studios for anything in Port Douglas or Cairns and those are rentals, nothing to trade.  This is for next July.
anita


----------

